# Are Lakers fans delusional.....?



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

They have to be. I mean, if you take one glance at the Lakers board on this site, you will see a board full of homers. They act as if their team has been touched by God, and any negative opinion about anyone associated with the Lakers is blasphemy.

I can't wait until Shaq retires, so that their franchise fades back into mediocrity....


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> They have to be. I mean, if you take one glance at the Lakers board on this site, you will see a board full of homers. They act as if their team has been touched by God, and any negative opinion about anyone associated with the Lakers is blasphemy.
> 
> I can't wait until Shaq retires, so that their franchise fades back into mediocrity....


Hehe, I am hoping for a Shaq retirment in the next few years. I think he's got maybe two left at his current level and then he'll start to decline rapidly due to weight and stress on the joints that carrying that weight gives.

In the meantime, lets hope the Kings can go one better next year than this.

Cheers
Brett


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Man, I wouldn't hate the Lakers so bad if their fans weren't so cocky...

Jemel said they could get the 13th pick in the draft for Horry!!! Oh yea, the Bucks would jump all over that?


----------



## azadism (Jun 4, 2002)

Laker fans take right after their players.
These wonderful comments come from Mr.Fox, taken from sacbee.com

It's great when people get close and get praised for it," Fox said of the Kings. "They still didn't win. Like I said, all they did was make it very evident that they had made strides ... So do they catch us next year? No. But will it be great basketball and exciting talk if we do see them again? Yeah. People will pick them to win the championship next year. I'm sure they will. I don't understand it. They haven't done anything yet.

"The talk is going on right now in the locker room, in looking forward to finishing our job here and having our chance to defend again next year. There's really been talk surrounding the comments that have come out of Sacramento -- the comments we hear about our coach, the comments about this is just a Shaq-and-Kobe team, or, more than not, this is just a Shaq team and you put him on any team and they win a championship.

"We understand the jealousy and the envy that can come with the success of being a really good team, but now it's (ticked) us off, to tell you the truth. It's laid a challenge down to be even greater."

"The fact that we're still talking about them is interesting," Fox said. "I've never, in the three years to run to a championship, discussed a team that you've beat a round before to get here. Usually, the talk is about Indiana or Philly or the Nets. I think there's sour grapes, and the way they've continued to throw their name in the hat by complaining is slightly disappointing because I thought we developed an even greater rivalry through that series that in the future could be rehashed again out on the floor as opposed to in the media.

"But it's like Phil (Jackson) said. It's difficult to be a good loser. I don't know if I could have been a good loser, so I don't want to point the finger and say I wouldn't have been doing the same thing. But it's only lighting more of a fire under Shaq and Kobe and the rest of us to go back and treat the summer as an opportunity to get better and come back and have even a better year than we had this year."

Fox is nothing. What does he do, shoot wide open 3 pointers. He has rings because he happened to be on a team with shaq and kobe. He hasnt dont jack.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

arrogance...


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> arrogance...


I'd love someone to read this back to him next year... just after the Kings wipe the floor with the Lakers.

Well, maybe not wipe the floor, but they have a better chance at knocking them off than anyone else


----------



## Kobe Steak (Jun 12, 2002)

Delusional....? How about the whining losers who still believe they beat the Lakers? What do you call that? 

The Kings just blew their best chance to beat the Lakers. Shaq was hurt, Kobe got poisoned and no-show from our role players until Game 7. 

Simply put the Kings faced the worst Lakers in three years but Webber & Co. still managed to choke their victory away.

Next year Lakers will finish the Kings in 5, maybe 6 if you got refs' help like Game 2 and 5.

Yeah Lakers fans are arrogant, but it's better than being ignorant.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> arrogance...


Success breeds arrogance.  

Sometimes their confidence also comes across as arrogance. Lakers will be mediocre someday but as a Lakerfan I am enjoying this ride.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:sigh: 


Will Lakers fans ever be competent enough to understand basic facts...?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

This is an interesting thread but guys.. Let's not get overboard. It's okay to vent some frustrations for the losing team fans. But it's also okay to be cocky if you are the winners. But the bottom line is the winners didn't to be cocky at least on other forums as I have seen for now, so please keep this respectful, thanks.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> This is an interesting thread but guys.. Let's not get overboard. It's okay to vent some frustrations for the losing team fans. But it's also okay to be cocky if you are the winners. But the bottom line is the winners didn't to be cocky at least on other forums as I have seen for now, so please keep this respectful, thanks.


Oh Penny, not only a skilled, if fot-injured NBA veteran, but a mediator as well. What's next? The United Nations???


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Man I have seen some legendary Kobe-haters at various boards but you take the cake when PH has to tell you to keep it respectful. That says something. You have to know PH like I do.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LMAO! :laugh: 


Yeah, no one said the Lakers fans had to like what is being said. That is part of being a fan....


DP, no one here hates Kobe. I for one, have much respect for him, but I don't have to like him....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings mod, I am not questioning your ability to mod a form and I respect your loyality to your team, and passion for the game. But in order to get respect for your forum and yourself, you have to be a good example to show that King fans have class just like your team has. 

Sure imo it's okay to start a thread like this if you are just a member. But as a mod to start a thread like this will generate (even more) heat conversations


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I have no problem with heated conversations. In the end, it will only make the board better and more active. 

My real team is the Bulls, so when I post here, I feel more like just a fan and not like I'm representing all Kings fans.

Penny, thanks for your concern.... Good Bye


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I feel I have to chime in here, being a Laker fan for 35+ years...

I have never seen the level of Laker-hatred as I have over this past year. It's disconcerting to me, because I was a fan of the Lakers in the late 1960s, when they would lose time after time to the Boston Celtics.

At that time, I'm sure the Lakers got a lot of sympathy from those fans who were tired of watching the Celtics take it year after year. But to be honest, pro basketball just wasn't all that in the late 1960s, you had to have a true love of the game to understand what was going on.

I attended my first Laker game in 1968, when I was 10. It was a playoff game against the San Francisco Warriors. There were 11,000 people in the Forum. For a playoff game. The place seated 17,505. Amazing, isn't it? 

When the Lakers won their first championship in 1971-1972, there was no parade.

When the Lakers won again in 1980, there was no parade. 5,000 people attended the parade in 1982. Amazing, isn't it? 

The Showtime Lakers of the 1980s were loved everywhere...Tons of basketball fans throughout the country wore Laker colors.

For some reason, these Lakers are getting hated, as they win title after title. Why?

I believe there are a number of reasons. Someone mentioned arrogance above, I'm sure this is one. Other reasons: fans of teams that continually get beat by the Lakers cannot be happy. That is another.

But arrogance comes with the territory. The more arrogant you are, I believe the more successful you are in the arts (acting and music), and in sports. Think about it: the most arrogant are the most aggressive. The most aggressive in the public arena are generally the more successful.

If I was a fan of a team that continually got beat, I'd hate that team too. I can't stand the 49ers...they beat the Rams continuously throughout the 1990s. However, I now can't stand the Rams either, since they moved away. 

It's all about perception.

My rant...is over.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> I have no problem with heated conversations. In the end, it will only make the board better and more active.
> 
> My real team is the Bulls, so when I post here, I feel more like just a fan and not like I'm representing all Kings fans.
> ...


That's good to know you are a bull fan so I can start my famous "Bashing Posts" on your Bulls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

A Suns fan bashing a Bulls fan...? :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> They have to be. I mean, if you take one glance at the Lakers board on this site, you will see a board full of homers. They act as if their team has been touched by God, and any negative opinion about anyone associated with the Lakers is blasphemy.


let me explain something to you. OregonLive is a board full of homers. NJ.com is a board full of homers. this place just started, so it's a little too early to measure the homer factor. Before you make blanket statements like that, please think. Some of us are fans of basketball and come here to discuss the game. It just so happens that we are fans of a team that is winning right now.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, when Lakers fans say they can get the #13 or Horry, I consider that a homer. Don' get mad. You can choose not to come to this board. I won't take it personal.....

Try not to let your bias get in the way of you understanding what a message board is for...


As for his thread, it is done. I can see it hs caused some frustration...


----------

